# seax



## hellize (Nov 18, 2019)

Once upon a time, far away at the northern frigid highlands, among thick forests and yawning fjords, lived a woodsman with his wife and two sons.
While the father spent its days chopping wood, the boys were out collecting loppings. One day they strayed away from the usual path and suddenly found themselves lost. Soon the night fell upon the land, and not knowing anything better to do, they stopped at a lake, started a fire to fend off the cold and huddled one to the other on the soft moss.
As soon as they closed their eyes, cracking and rustling could be heard from the undergrowth. The brothers jumped to their feet and ran behind the fallen trunk of a great oak. At the same moment three giants came out of the forest. Their bellies were growling with hunger and their immense stature was such that their heads was above the crowns of the trees. But the three of them only had one, single eye, which the first one held in its gargantuan hands and the other two followed the first, who led the way, touching each others shoulder.
The eye sparked like a diamond in the dark, which gave the elder brother an idea:
"You are smaller and faster, so you should start running to get their attention, while I move behind them and steal the eye, before they can eat us" -said the elder one.
Without a question, the little boy sprung up like a rabbit and headed towards the bushes. The giants noticed him and took a step forward, but the other boy emerged behind them and threw a branch among their feet. The giants fell like a lump of ore. The eye rolled away and found itself in the hands of the older brother.
"Look what I've got" -pulled his seax out of its sheath and kept it hovering above the eye, which immediately focused on the threatening blade.
"Tell us what you want" -came the thundering voice, simultaneously from three giant throats
"Leave us alone and leave this land forever" -came the courageous response.
"And our eye?" -dared one of the giants.
"Leave a sack of gold for it" -the answer came from the little one this time.
The giants agreed. One of them put his satchel to the ground, which was like a sack for the children and glanced suspiciously with its black eye socket at the elder boy, whose hands were still full with the massive shimmering eye.
Not believing the giant for a second, he threw the eye into the lake.
With a bone shivering scream the monsters jumped after the eye, sunk and were never seen again.


----------



## daveb (Nov 18, 2019)

You must be pretty good around a campfire yourself


----------



## hellize (Nov 19, 2019)

daveb said:


> You must be pretty good around a campfire yourself


Well, when I see ember, I automatically think how to forge something on it and steak!


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 19, 2019)

Refined rustic, very nice!


----------



## hellize (Nov 20, 2019)

mc2442 said:


> Refined rustic, very nice!


Glad you like it!


----------

